# PINS 7/26 Report



## Oz (May 24, 2004)

Headed down with Sharken to kayak fish from the surf. Ended up with some nice fish and a bit of variety.

Click the link below for the report. Enjoy

http://www.extremecoast.com/reports/report072604.htm


----------



## Henry R. (May 24, 2004)

*Great Report*

Great Report, you guys are really hammering those kings from the yaks.

Henry R.


----------



## F.A.T. (May 21, 2004)

Killer report man.


----------



## SkipJack (May 24, 2004)

Way to go Kyle! Shark from the kayak! You too Oz....nice kings..and nice report! Can't wait till next time.


----------



## frenzy (May 25, 2004)

*Get er Dun*

You guys are kicken but.Leave some kings for us.LOL


----------



## Surfrat (May 21, 2004)

*Re: Awesome report!*

Great job on those Kings and NICE Biter!


----------



## Ricky (Jul 8, 2004)

*Awesome Oz!*

Great Oz and friends, keep up the good work.

Rick


----------



## Bigcat (Jul 11, 2004)

Hey Oz .... I'm almost ready. I bought a Fenzy Now I just need to get some time off work.

Where did you end up catching those fish? all the way down at the jetties?


----------



## Oz (May 24, 2004)

*Hey Big Cat*

Hey Big Cat!! Where have you been man, it has been forever since I have heard anything about you! You need to get back down here soon!


----------



## Curmit (May 25, 2004)

They are still out there tearing up the jetties, we went the next day and got into the kings also.

Here is a link to the report from the next day, get down there if you can the fishing is excellent with the weather calmed down.

http://p077.ezboard.com/fteamdeekfrm8.showMessage?topicID=137.topic


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

What jetties are those in the pictures?


----------



## Curmit (May 25, 2004)

Those are the North Mansfield jetties at the end of PINS.


----------



## jonfshng (Jul 16, 2004)

Awsome report. Great video.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Dude, that web page is freak'n awesome, I really like that!

I will defenitly be a regular when all is done. 

Your videos are great, makes me want to go buy a yak!

BTW, the mansfield jetties coming from corpus is pretty hard core, you guys rock.

Laters

Conway


----------

